# Doing No Harm With The Harmonica



## Meanderer

Do No Harm...with Harmonicas!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

HARMONICA BLUES TRAIN "mississippi train" by CEDRA Gabriel


----------



## Meanderer

Harmonica - Johnny Puleo's Gang


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lon

I have played harmonicas since I was seven years old and became quite proficient up to the time of loosing my hearing. I could do it all----pop,jazz,classical. I performed Malaguena < Peg o My Heart etc. before audiences. I am hoping that once I have my Cochlear Implant I will be able to play again somewhat.


----------



## Meanderer

Malaguena à l'harmonica chromatique par Jackie Rohaut


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Made in Germany.


----------



## RadishRose

Saw J. Geils Band so many years ago.....
Whammer Jammer





3 Stooges Whammer Jammer





Slide timer to start at 0.43


----------



## Butterfly

My daddy played the harmonica when I was little and I miss it.  I still have his old harmonica somewhere.


----------



## Pappy

My uncle played the harmonica and my grandpa played the spoons.


----------



## Butterfly

Pappy said:


>



That guy in the front sure looks to me like a young Groucho Marx.


----------



## Butterfly

Pappy said:


> My uncle played the harmonica and my grandpa played the spoons.
> 
> View attachment 43583View attachment 43584



For some reason, all my life I've thought the harmonica had a sort of "lonely" sound to it.  I don't know why, but it still causes those same feelings in  me, kind of like the far away sound of a train whistle does.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

MadCat Harmonica Crazy


----------



## Meanderer

*Blueberry Hill* - Harmonica


----------



## Meanderer

Good Harmonica player needs food


----------



## Meanderer

North to Alaska (Johnny Horton) - Harmonica


----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## Pappy

NYC ad for the harmonica, 50 cents. 1920s.


----------



## Meanderer

_Bob Dylan_ - "This is Exceptional a stunning 3 minute blast on the old Harmonica. oodles of guitar brilliance and the best vocal of It Ain't Me Babe I have ever heard anywhere.."




....long, even without an acceptance speech!


----------



## Meanderer

It has been brought to my attention that Bob Dylan is only playing two chords....from a possible 48.  What do you think, Drifter?


 Bob Dylan is a TERRIBLE harmonica player!   .....True?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

"Country Roads" by The Amigos - Spontaneous collaboration with student choir in China


----------



## Meanderer

That was wonderful!  Thank you, Nancy!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> That was wonderful!  Thank you, Nancy!


Just realized this was meant to be in the accordion thread, not the harmonica thread.  Geesh!  I think I should move it.


----------



## Meanderer

Blues harmonica solo


----------



## Meanderer

Turkey In The Straw (AKA Whoa, Ha, Buck and Jerry Boy!)


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## HiDesertHal

HEY MEANDERER,

HA HA...I just love witty Limericks!  Yours was great!

Hal


----------



## HiDesertHal

There was a young lady named Bright,

Who could travel faster than Light.

She departed one day

In a relative way,

And returned on the previous night!

Hal


----------



## HiDesertHal

When you arrive in Heaven, you are given a Harp.

When you arrive in Hell, you are given an Accordian.

(Lawrence Welk denies this, however...)

Hal


----------



## Meanderer

*Lawrence & Myron playing in My Blue Heaven*





(on loan from the accordion thread)


----------



## Meanderer

Anchors Aweigh


----------



## Meanderer

How It's Made _*Harmonicas*_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

10 Christmas Carols in 5 minutes on Harmonica


----------



## Meanderer

Harmonica New Year!


----------



## Meanderer

Bruce Springsteen - The River (The River Tour, Tempe 1980)


----------



## Meanderer

Happy 2018!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_Circus Music: Loveliest night of the year_


----------



## NancyNGA

_Goodnight Irene_ - Leon Russell (with Charlie McCoy on harmonica)................... fftobed:
(Leon and Charlie actually makes this song sound good. :shrug: )


----------



## Meanderer

"My Funny Valentine" - Jazz Harmonica


----------



## NancyNGA

Neil Young's Harvest Moon


----------



## Meanderer

*The Musical Side of Abraham Lincoln*

Musical side of Abe Lincoln
"Abraham Lincoln didn’t play an instrument unless you count the harmonica. He did carry a Hohner harmonica in his pocket. “Why, even Honest Abe Lincoln wasn’t above playing a tune or two on the harmonica when the occasion demanded”, as Carl Sandburg related in his book Abraham Lincoln: The Prairie Years. As far as trying to sing, Lincoln’s voice could hardly carry a tune, so he would usually let others do the singing".


----------



## Meanderer

Dixie - Harmonica Solo.


----------



## Meanderer

Adam Gussow sings and plays Stevie Ray Vaughan's "Pride and Joy" at the crossroads in rural Lafayette County, Mississippi, a few miles outside Oxford.  This video was recorded on May 15, 2012.  Gussow is playing a stock Hohner Marine Band harmonica, key of Ab.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

Lord of The Dance by Fresco Harmonica @ A&E Wedding Dinner


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

*A Harmonica at Carnagie Hall  Buddy Greene*


----------



## Meanderer

Mr. Tambourine Man (Live at the Newport Folk Festival. 1964)


----------



## Pappy

Not recommended for folks with shortage of breath.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MeAgain

:lost::lol: And I can't play any instrument.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

A Bluesy "Auld Lang Syne" for Harmonica 1st and 2nd Position with Tab & Guitar


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Check out Conn Jackson's interview with harmonica prodigy Aidan Thomas Hornaday.  You have to see this!


----------



## Olivia

You don't hear much about female harmonica players. I think that's because of the fear of getting wrinkled lips. 
But seriously, what female harmonica players can you name?


----------



## win231

The harmonica is one instrument I never cared for....until I saw John Lennon play it in this song:


----------



## Meanderer

Hey Jude (Beatles) harmonica/Mundharmonika


----------



## Meanderer

_FUNKY HARMONICA Christmas medley by Tim Welvaars_​


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

You'll have a blue Christmas, without one.....


----------



## Pappy




----------



## fmdog44

The Spike Jones Band


----------



## Meanderer

Charlie Musselwhite - Please Remember Me


----------



## Meanderer

Folsom Prison Blues - Harmonica


----------

